# Rib-O-holics!



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Who do you think has the best ribs? in your area? nationally?

If it's you, how do you prepare them?

My favorite ribs come from the Dinosaur BBQ Grill in Syracuse, NY - Biker bar with awesome ribs- I think it's the cook's sweat that makes em awesome!


----------



## Fat Tony (May 13, 2004)

did someone say ribs??? mmmm, good!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Would like to see you in those biker togs there Churchlady. Please post pic.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I love ribs, but I prefer to pull my pork. I mean I like pulled pork. There's plenty of good places here in Jawga. Ain't nothing like a pulled pork samich with a heap of fresh slaw on top!


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

Brandon said:


> I love ribs, but I prefer to pull my pork. I mean I like pulled pork. There's plenty of good places here in Jawga. Ain't nothing like a pulled pork samich with a heap of fresh slaw on top!


MMMmmm, your so right Bradon but I perfer mine with just one lone pickle


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Ribs! Mmmm!

Here are some of my favorite places.

The Corner Stable, Cockeysville, MD. Their baby back ribs are delish!!

Newport Rib Company, Costa Mesa, CA. Good fair with large filling portions.

Wood Ranch, Southern California. Very tasty ribs, but their Tri Tip steak is awesome!!

Man, I'm hungry. Time to go eat. Tonight, I'm having Indian Cuisine. Mmm.


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Brandon said:


> I love ribs, but I prefer to pull my pork. I mean I like pulled pork. There's plenty of good places here in Jawga. Ain't nothing like a pulled pork samich with a heap of fresh slaw on top!


Glad you cleared that up Brandon. The first one would probably get lost between two saltine crackers!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Galaga's guide to I-8, I-10 eats.

San Diego - Pat and Oscars good Greek salads, great ribs -people come down from Orange county (chain)

Mesilla NM (south of Los Cruces) La Posta -great Mexican food been there since it was a stage coach stop

Van Horn Tx - Chuey's Mexican -- John Madden Special is the best -- not much else around

Fort Stockton- Don't remember the name but it just down the street from the Atrium motel -- very good BBQ smoked out on the back porch daily- picnic tables inside.

Kerrville Tx- Choo Choo's - pecan smoked BBQ now in the middle of town very good ribs

Katy Tx- don't remember the name of it but its right next to the freeway good BBQ

Daphne Al - Nautalis - very nice seafood with a view of Escambia Bay

Norht Fl, South Ga - Sony's BBQ Pit, very good BBQ make you slap your Grand Ma (chain)

Got to agree with Brandon pulled pork is the way to go - and its not that hard to do at home with pretty good results  

If it ain't got onions soaking in water as a condiment or iced tea on the menu - you've got to wonder if they know how to cook BBQ.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Really prefer cooking most stuff myself. I've been cooking since I was given a book as a child called "The Kids Kitchen Takeover" LOL I have put in quite a few years of cooking in restaurants too. I dry rub my ribs, wrap them in foil, which I then poke on both sides with a fork. I stack the lovely packages on top of one another on the top rack of my oven and place a corning casserole dish full of water I have squeezed lemon wedges into (and then left the wedges in) on the bottom rack. Set temp. to about 175 degrees and cook for as long as you can (usually I put them in about 7-8am and take them out about 4pm). Unwrap the packages and finish off on the grill. I usually do half as is and the other half get BBQ sauce. Been making them for years and even heard about a great dry rub that was used in some famous rib restaurant out west, ordered some of it, and family and friends told me they liked mine better and that I should go back to using it. I know a few members of this board have had some of my corn and crab chowder  and it got a good response, so I think my ribs would fair well with them too. There are to places in CT that I would say have very good ribs though, Amber restaurant in North Haven and Bennigans (not the chain) in Southington.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

BBQ - You better come to KC!!!

I usually do my own. Make my rub spice mix, add some brown sugar just to make the rub stick. Put them in fridge to let the sugar melt and the spice soak in. Put them on the grill and quick seer the sugar to make a glaze, then move them to the top rack of the grill, put water pans below and cook real slow. Towards the end baste with a little KC Masterpeice BBQ sauce. Cook it on.

Then chow down baby!!! Gnaw down to the bone!!! Woohoo!!!

That's BBQ!!!


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

galaga said:


> Galaga's guide to I-8, I-10 eats.
> 
> Norht Fl, South Ga - Sony's BBQ Pit, very good BBQ make you slap your Grand Ma (chain)
> 
> ...


I gots to disaggree with the Sonny's recommendation, I hate their BBQ. Only Mom 'n' Pops joints or backyard BBQ for me


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I gotta agree... Sonny's is horrible. Sliced pork is not BubbaQ!!! Propper pork BubbaQ must be pulled, but not shredded.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I know, they ain't got no pulled pork in Sony's but the ribs are good.


----------



## hoopshot (Apr 20, 2004)

County Line in Austin, TX has great baby back ribs. For some reason this is something I never make at home, but their ribs are my favorite in town.

I'm surprised no one said Chile's.  

--Will


----------



## hoopshot (Apr 20, 2004)

I forgot to mention my candidate for worst ribs. Applebee's (I think they're a national chain) has "riblets" which are downright nasty. I would rather have a McRib (or as we call them, McGristle). :r 

--Will


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Wost ribs are at the Rainforest Cafe... eewww.... they were just plain nasty! I still can't figure out what they used for bbq sauce, but it wasn't anything you'd expect to find on ribs! u


----------



## alwest74 (Jul 29, 2003)

Couple of joints up in here in North Georgia that you have to go off the beaten path to get to:

Two Brothers BBQ - Ball Ground, GA
Col. Poole's BBQ - East Ellijay, GA

If any of you LLG's are ever up in the area, let me know and we'll go eat some dead pig and smoke a few cigars.

Oh yeah, never forget - barbecue is a noun not a verb!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

being out here i really miss the good ole' fashioned McRib. u :r


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Two places I had the best ribs - The Ballpark at Arlington and KC Masterpiece in (of course) Kansas City.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

"So I guess thats about 50 cents a rib, huh?"


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Had some fantastic ribs at Daddy D'z, down here in the hood of Atlanta! The pork was fantastic as well. I had a sammich w/ slaw on top, and the damn thing was about 4 to 5 inches tall  Also, the sweet tea was perfect!


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

If you ever find yourself up here in Gwinnett county Brandon, make sure to check out Spiced Right BBQ. GREAT ribs and awesome pull-pork, they've been voted best in the county for BBQ for the past 20 odd years...


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

You haven't eaten ribs until you have had them at Rendezvous in Memphis, TN. They are a dry rub rib and they are unblelievable. 

I made ribs for the firs time this past July, 4th. I made a dry rub as well:
6 tablespoons packed light brown sugar 
2 tablespoons chili powder 
1 tablespoon paprika 
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
2 teaspoons onion powder 
2 teaspoons coarse salt, such as kosher salt 
2 teaspoons ground cumin 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper 
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon of tiger seasoning

I put the rub on and let it set for about 3 hours in the fridge. I smoked the ribs for about 2 hours at 250-300 degrees. be careful not to use too much of the rub. I have to say for my first time I was very impressed. Now I dont have to go to Memphis to get great ribs, but I will always stop by when I am in town.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

hoopshot said:


> County Line in Austin, TX has great baby back ribs. For some reason this is something I never make at home, but their ribs are my favorite in town.
> 
> I'm surprised no one said Chile's.
> 
> --Will


Will you ain't never lied !!! Any one who has occasion to include Austin in their travels needs to make it out to County Line BBQ it's on Farm road 2222 on the way out to Lake Travis...their B-backs are First Rate,and crew,please,please lets not forget the lowley Beef Rib,(my personal favorite)which the County Line smokes to perfection...and for those who love Prime Rib,they offer a smoked version that Kicks some serious arse,but be sure to take your Visa Card,and a belt with an extra notch punched in it...cause once you get started on those ribs...you aint gonna wanna quit!

Chile's :r good one Will


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Agree, County Line in Austin, lived 5 minutes from there when I was in Austin; also Corky's in Memphis and Little Rock make some pretty succulent examples as well. Frank B


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a lot of great rib places up here. I make my own with a dry rub cosisting of spices and brown sugar. I make sure i remove the elastic skin from the underneath of the slab to allow any flavours to absorb.Place them on the barbi with indirect heat for 3-4 hrs. Always place a tray of pine apple juice underneath and put on some of my homemade sauce on about an hour or so before taking them off. Hmmm good


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Penzensky's has a rib rub that I bake my ribs with at 325 for about two hours finishing them on the grill when I'm in the mood. I marianate them over night in white wine, garlic and basil and I start of with restuarant grade pork ribs. 

Not bad work for a vegetarian!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Lamar said:


> Penzensky's has a rib rub that I bake my ribs with at 325 for about two hours finishing them on the grill when I'm in the mood. I marianate them over night in white wine, garlic and basil and I start of with restuarant grade pork ribs.
> 
> Not bad work for a vegetarian!


Dang... what time do I show up? where do you get those ribs anyway?


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Church Lady

I know that it will be a long ride for you, but tons of people get their ribs from BK Miller in Clinton, MD. They have restuarant grade ribs for about $1.00 a pound. Tough to beat.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I never liked most of the ribs from restaurants in my area of So Cal. But I did find something that I can do myself that I really like. I was flipping channels and saw Emeril doing a show on barbeque. He had a dry rub and recipe for ribs that I downloaded from the food network site that is awsome. I think its called "bear butt rub for ribs" I didn't name it so don't hold me responsible. Anyway, you gotta try it, I did some for football get togethers and all my buddies loved em.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Lamar said:


> Church Lady
> 
> I know that it will be a long ride for you, but tons of people get their ribs from BK Miller in Clinton, MD. They have restuarant grade ribs for about $1.00 a pound. Tough to beat.


Lamar,
What is a restaurant grade pork rib? Please explain.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BBQ season is coming!!!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

MoTheMan said:


> Ribs! Mmmm!
> 
> Here are some of my favorite places.
> 
> The Corner Stable, Cockeysville, MD. Their baby back ribs are delish!!


:tpd: They sure are. Best I've ever had. So how did a guy in Southern Cal. find out about my favorite rib place in Cockeysville?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Churchlady said:


> W
> 
> My favorite ribs come from the Dinosaur BBQ Grill in Syracuse, NY - Biker bar with awesome ribs- I think it's the cook's sweat that makes em awesome!


 :tpd: I have been to the one in NYC. Very good IMHO :tu

Locally we have a place called the Rib House. Small placed but usually SRO because they are sooooooo good.:dr


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Buying a smoker today.... I'm already drooling in anticipation.

(Is it cheating to buy an electric smoker and just periodically throw in some wood chips?)


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

The wife's family always gets together for Easter. It is a tradition for everyone to bring their favorite ribs and sauce from where they live. On Saturday, it all becomes a blind taste test of the ribs and sauce. I've gone so far as having ribs flown in from this little place, 17th Street Grill, in Murphysboro Illinois. 

Last year, I smoked my own baby-backs for the competition ... came in second after this so-called rib joint in Kansas City. During the past year, I picked up a few good tips from a guy who takes his ribs to professional competitions all over the country. Watch out KC ... here I come for another run at first-place!


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

here's my list:

Sticky Fingers - Chain in South Carolina (yes, it's a chain...but it was good!)
Moose Winooski's - Chain in Ontario, i was in Kitchener (yes...but it was good!)
Mo's BBQ - San Luis Obispo, CA (....not a chain!)

i may not know a thing about ribs, but i know what i like....and these are my top three for ribs in the world.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> BBQ season is coming!!!


Yes it is! Grilled up some steaks today. However it's going to snow again this week. I have to agree with Churchlady, the Dinosaur BBQ Grill.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

My favorite has to be the original Jack Stack here in KC- best ribs I've ever had!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

My two favorite joints:

Merle's Rib Palace, Evanston, IL (suburb just outside of Chicago)

Gale Street Inn, Chicago, IL (northwest side...a true Chicago institution)


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I prefer Homemade ribs but being a football player(linemen) anywhere there is All you can eat is good for me . The O-Line from my team ate montana's out of ribs or so they claim:r


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I've pretty much given up eating any pork products but when I did eat rib's, I went to the Canyon Creek restaurant. By far the best ribs I ever had. Mmmm...now I've gone healthy on myself and stick to lean steak products and cigars of course :ss


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

BBQ season never ends at my house. I don't care how cold it is. The best ribs i ever had, was my own using the 3-2-1 method in my smoker.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

There is a place here in Oklahoma City called Leo's BBQ. Have heard great things about it. The Food Network recently filmed a special on it. But I have yet to try it. There are a couple of places that I do like.

Stillwater Oklahoma Bad Brad's BBQ Memphis Style ribs
Oklahoma City Toby Keith's I Love This Bar & Grill K.C. smothered fallin off the bone


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Year after year, the top award for ribs in Orlando is Bubbalou's Bodacious Barbecue, with the three dancing pigs. If the chimney ain't smokin, they aint open.

I dare anyone to show me better ribs.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

Brandon said:


> Had some fantastic ribs at Daddy D'z, down here in the hood of Atlanta! The pork was fantastic as well. I had a sammich w/ slaw on top, and the damn thing was about 4 to 5 inches tall  Also, the sweet tea was perfect!


Had Daddy D's for the first time about 2 1/2 weeks ago and have been back 2 times since then already. The best in Atlanta IMHO. Never had their ribs though. As far as my favorite ribs, I'd say my dad's are hard to beat.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm kinda partial to mine!!



















Can you get a better endorsement than a drunk cigar smoking buddy eating ribs at 3 a.m., in the rain, while the rest of the job (100lbs of pork butts) finish up?


----------



## Digger1057 (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, if you ever find yourself in Memphis sometime, you have got to eat @ the Alley! It is across the street from the famous Peabody hotel located in, well, an alley. The dry rub BBQ is some of the best I've ever had. And, if you have time, order the marinated shrimp appetizer 24 hours ahead of time. 
EXCELLENT!

Digger~


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

There's a place in Tasmania called "Paul's backyard" that makes a MEAN set of ribs....


----------

